# Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.



## Basti2007 (7. März 2011)

*Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Seit dem 16. Feb 11 sind auf der Creative Support Seite neue Treiber für die X-Fi-Reihe verfügbar.

Chance Log:

*                                         Dateiname                                         :                                         SBXF_PCDRV_XPVT_LB_2_18_0015.exe                                     *
                                                                              Dieser  Download stellt einen Treiber für die Audiogeräte der Creative Sound  Blaster® X-Fi™-Serie zur Verfügung, mit dem Microsoft® Windows®  unterstützt wird. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in diesem  Web-Release.

Dieser Download unterstützt nur die folgenden Audiogeräte:


Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty® Professional Series
Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Sound Blaster X-Fi
_Behoben:
_Behebt folgende Punkte:


System benötigt mehr als zwei Minuten zum Herunterfahren.
PowerDVD® DX 8.3 (Dell®-Version) funktioniert nicht richtig.
Durchleiten von Dolby®/DTS®-Audio an einen externen Decoder funktioniert nicht bei Windows Media Player 12.
_Anforderungen:_


Microsoft  Windows Vista® 32-Bit oder 64-Bit mit Service Pack 1 oder höher,  Windows XP Professional x64 Edition oder Windows XP mit Service Pack 2  oder höher, Windows XP Media Center Edition (MCE) 2004 oder höher
Eines der oben genannten Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi-Audiogeräte
_Bemerkungen:_


Den Treiber nicht für Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio installieren.
So installieren Sie den Treiber
Laden Sie die Datei SBXF_PCDRV_XPVT_LB_2_18_0015.exe auf Ihre lokale Festplatte herunter.
Doppelklicken Sie auf die herunter geladene Datei.
Die Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm befolgen.
 
Hoffe dieses Mal hat keiner vor mir den neuen Treiber gepoasted (hab Suche benutzt und nichts gefunden)^^

Gruß


----------



## potzblitz (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Also bei mir zeigt er immer noch 2.17.008 auf der Homepage von Creative an, egal auf welche X-Fi Version ich gehe. Hast du vielleicht mal einen direkten Link zum Download? Der Autoupdater findet auch nichts neues


----------



## violinista7000 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Dieser Treiber ist sehr alt, ich habe es seit über 6 Monate... 

Davon würde längst berichtet...


----------



## Kubiac (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Für welches Betriebssystem?
Ich habe Win7 x64 und diese Treiber schon seit einem Jahr darauf.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Wie sieht das denn aus beim Mainboard, ich habe das DFI DK P55 mit dem Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Fidelity.
Funktioniert das bei meinem Board und wenn ja habe ich Vorteile durch die neuen Soundtreibern.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Ich hab den Treiber auch drauf, kann jetzt aber keinen einzigen Unterschied zum Vorgängertreiber finden.


----------



## Basti2007 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Für welches Betriebssystem?
> Ich habe Win7 x64 und diese Treiber schon seit einem Jahr darauf.



Lesen^^

_Anforderungen:_


Microsoft  Windows Vista® 32-Bit oder  64-Bit mit Service Pack 1 oder höher,  Windows XP Professional x64  Edition oder Windows XP mit Service Pack 2  oder höher, Windows XP Media  Center Edition (MCE) 2004 oder höher
Eines der oben genannten Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi-Audiogeräte


----------



## Spider1808 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab den Treiber auch drauf, kann jetzt aber keinen einzigen Unterschied zum Vorgängertreiber finden.



Wirst du auch nicht,da die einzigen Unterschiede zum 2.18.0015 vom 15 Juni 2010,nur die 3 Bug Fixes beinhalten und das dieses mal alle BS unterstützt werden.
Habe die Original Treiber von Creative noch nie benutzt.Da gibt es bessere.


----------



## KrHome (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



Basti2007 schrieb:


> Lesen^^


Die Windows 7 Version des Treibers gibt es seit Mitte 2010 und für die Anfang 2011 veröffentlichte Windows XP Version hatten wir hier vor ein paar Wochen schon eine User News. Insofern nix Neues.


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

gabs diese news nicht schonmal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/139372-neuer-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-treiber.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Ja irgendwie habe ich auch dabei ein Deja Vu. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh mit dem Chaos an Treibern nix mehr zu tun zu haben. Creative sollte endlich mal vom gefälligen Thron erheben und einen vernünftigen Support bieten


----------



## oopepe (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



Spider1808 schrieb:


> Habe die Original Treiber von Creative noch nie benutzt.Da gibt es bessere.


Moin, was meinst du denn damit? Wo gibts bessere?


----------



## Vaykir (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

die Pax und Daniel_K treiber z.b. sind (meiner meinung nach) besser.


----------



## Spider1808 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



oopepe schrieb:


> Moin, was meinst du denn damit? Wo gibts bessere?



Moin
Siehe Post unter dir.Einfach mal nach diesen Treibern Googlen.



Vaykir schrieb:


> die Pax und Daniel_K treiber z.b. sind (meiner meinung nach) besser.



Nichts anderes wollte ich damit andeuten. 
Benutze seit audigy 2 Zeiten schon die Daniel_K Treiber.


----------



## oopepe (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Danke euch


----------



## winpoet88 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



Vaykir schrieb:


> die Pax und Daniel_K treiber z.b. sind (meiner meinung nach) besser.


 
Auch ich benutze Daniel K. Treiber.......die von Creative waren unbrauchbar ! Ständige Abstürze des Systems usw......!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Der Maniac (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Da muss ich glatt fragen wo ich die herbekomme?! Ich brauche die für ne X-Fi Xtreme Music... Per Google konnte ich grade nichts brauchbares finden, nur Threads wo der Daniel_K denn hin sei...^^

Hat da wer nen Link zu einer Seite wo es die Treiber gibt?


----------



## jjxxs (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

wo genau sollen denn die vorteile der daniel_k treiber liegen? hab mit den original treibern keine abstürze und bin vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Spider1808 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da muss ich glatt fragen wo ich die herbekomme?! Ich brauche die für ne X-Fi Xtreme Music... Per Google konnte ich grade nichts brauchbares finden, nur Threads wo der Daniel_K denn hin sei...^^
> 
> Hat da wer nen Link zu einer Seite wo es die Treiber gibt?



Gleich der Erste Treffer bei Google.
SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 2.0 (05/15/2009) - Creative Labs



jjxxs schrieb:


> ...wo genau sollen denn die vorteile der daniel_k treiber liegen?


 
Kannst du alles im Link oben nachlesen.


----------



## Der Maniac (9. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Schankedön, das lad ich doch gleich mal runter


----------



## Vaykir (11. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

die daniel_k treiber sind schon paar monate alt und er selber bringt nur noch supportpacks raus mit creative software (also ohne mod.treiber).

McClelland baut immernoch an seinen treibern rum:

PAX Drivers


----------



## Basti2007 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Creative Treiber für XFi und co.*

Tun gucken alle mal hier^^: Der große X-Fi Treiber Sammelthread

oder einfacher das "X-Fi Tool": http://www.hardwareboard.eu/x-fi-tool

Gruß


----------

